# 232 acres for lease in Dooly County



## Tbrld (Aug 16, 2007)

2 tracts for deer hunting.  Lease is located in Dooly County, Georgia, approximately 4 miles west of Unadilla.  Both tracts must be leased together.  Lease price is $11.00 per acre. 

Call Mike at 478-374-5888 or email us at deb1988@bellsouth.net for more information.  Please put the county name in the subject line if you email us.

Tract has been leased.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 16, 2007)

That's a great deal for Dooly County in that area. I wished I lived closer and needed a lease!!!


----------



## BOW'D UP (Aug 16, 2007)

Anyone Wanna Split It?


----------



## BRIAN1 (Aug 17, 2007)

how are the hogs and doves on this lease?


----------



## COUNTRYBOY1007 (Aug 30, 2007)

When could I go and see the land?


----------



## COUNTRYBOY1007 (Aug 30, 2007)

e-mail me ---address is on my posting....   Thanx


----------



## screamincr250 (Aug 30, 2007)

would be perfect for a few guys to go in on.  How many want to go in on this?


----------



## Snotwad (Aug 30, 2007)

I'd quess at 5 guys max,,, I'm willing to talk about being 1.


----------



## BOW'D UP (Aug 31, 2007)

id be willin to go as low as 3 guys


----------



## hogdawg (Aug 31, 2007)

Anybody else been to look at this place?


----------

